# What forum style do you use?



## kimimaru (Oct 8, 2008)

Just post which one you use!:D
As for me, I use Roar of Time style.


----------



## Rulue (Oct 8, 2008)

Minimal Dewgong.

White, simple and clean, just the way I like it. 

The other styles look great, but I have a hard time reading text on black backgrounds, even if said text is white.


----------



## kimimaru (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I use Roar of Time style because white hurts my eyes and black is a little too dark.Dark blue is perfect for me.:D


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 8, 2008)

Axe murderer. =3


----------



## kimimaru (Oct 8, 2008)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Axe murderer. =3


Could you tell why?Like, is Sneasal your favorite Pokemon?Or, is black your favorite color?Do you just prefer it over the others, period?
(Sorry for acting a little..."in charge", I have some experience being an admin and I forget that this isn't my site.DX)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 8, 2008)

kimimaru said:


> Like, is *Sneasal* your favorite Pokemon?


Sneas*e*l. [/grammarnerd]

On-topic: Roar of Time because it looks good.


----------



## Flora (Oct 8, 2008)

I used to use Minimal dewgong, but I recently changed to Axe-Murderer.

No particular reason.


----------



## kimimaru (Oct 8, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Sneas*e*l. [/grammarnerd]
> 
> On-topic: Roar of Time because it looks good.


Off-Topic:I was in a hurry.DX
On-Topic:Does anyone use the v-bulletin?


----------



## IcySapphire (Oct 8, 2008)

Roar of Time...it's not my favorite, but it's nice looking nonetheless. ::wants Voice of the Forest back::


----------



## kimimaru (Oct 8, 2008)

I never got to see Voice of the Forest.I'm guessing it's Celebi, right?XD


----------



## Negrek (Oct 8, 2008)

This thread already exists in Forum Discussion.


----------

